# MySQLDump



## PollerJava (26. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab mit dem Tool mysqldump einen dump meiner DB gemacht mittels der DOS-BOX. Das schaut so aus als es gut geklappt hat laut Ausgabe in der DOSBOX.

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wurde da irgendwo eine Daten erzeugt die ich dann wieder einspieklen kann? Ich kann nämlich keine finden, oder wird der dump in der DB selber gespeichert?

Besten Dank,


----------



## Marcinek (26. Feb 2012)

Du musst die Ausgabe von mysqldump in eine Datei umleiten.


----------



## PollerJava (26. Feb 2012)

Also ich habe folgendes eingegeben: 


```
bin>mysqldump -h localhost -u root -p MeineDatenbank
```

was muss ich da angeben, damit das in eine Datei umgeleitet wird?
Besten Dank!!


----------



## Marcinek (26. Feb 2012)

Entweder MySQL :: MySQL 5.1 Referenzhandbuch :: 8.10 mysqldump ? Programm zur Datensicherung

oder 

MySQL :: MySQL Dump erstellen über/aus Batch Datei

Google rulez. 2 Sekunden Auschnitte aus deinem Posting bei google eingegeben :applaus:


----------



## PollerJava (27. Feb 2012)

OK, um das Ganze abzuschließen, das ist der Command: 


```
mysqldump --opt db_name > backup-file.sql
```


----------

